# Identification on unknown maximat v10 parts



## slektning (Mar 18, 2013)

View attachment 50058

	

		
			
		

		
	
These parts were in the box of equipment for my maximat v10. The paint colour is exactly the same, but what is it for? Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## KMoffett (Mar 20, 2013)

Bad Attachment 

Ken


----------



## HarryG (Mar 20, 2013)

Your Attachment no workee....


----------



## slektning (Mar 21, 2013)

This is strange. I added another post with the picture :but now my post and picture is gone!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 21, 2013)

the data base crashed and thay lost 2 days post. Go ahead and repost the pic's.


----------

